# Back-up camera retro-fit



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a way to retro fit an OEM back-up camera to a Navi and Infotainment equipped 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 Premium?
Is the wiring in place? Is there an AV input on the back of the screen? Can one activate the camera via Vag-Com settings?
If it is possible to do it, what is a good source for buying the camera? How much?


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

Crickets...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/ind....html
http://www.oempl.us is the US importer of Kufatec stuff. Ain't gonna be cheap


----------

